# [solved] Shop Temp ripped me off



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

blah blah
*edited out*
i am stupid and i could not wait 1 more day for the support to get back to me

they have already replied on july 27th today is 29th and got a reply again wow i had to wait sooooo long



Spoiler: my support ticket


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

if the springs broken it will still work.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

i helped 4 friends to buy flashcards from gbatemp x2 R4 +x1 acekard + DSTWO all my friends got their flashcards in about a week and they all worked fine


----------



## Jeff88 (Jul 29, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> if the springs broken it will still work.



Whoaa, so its okay to send a defective product as long as it works? Greattt.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

would you pay for something that is broken??

I did not pay for a cart with a broken spring..I paid for a new cart..and I expect a new cart not a broken p.o.s


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> would you pay for something that is broken??
> 
> I did not pay for a cart with a broken spring..I paid for a new cart..and I expect a new cart not a broken p.o.s


Well fine then. Send it back. They'll gladly honor it. If it is indeed not in working condition then by their warranty they are liable to send a replacement or fix it. 

And don't go out being an ass and telling everyone that ShopTemp sucks. You just happen to have a bad experience like a handful of others but the majority all had amazing experiences. Humans can make mistakes, can't they?


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

so I'm being an ass for getting ripped of by shoptemp...funny

it's like saying you complain too much for getting robbed..


----------



## tajio (Jul 29, 2010)

Are you working for another flashcart retailer???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I'm sure Shoptemp would likely change your DStwo for another one or something.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't buy a DSTwo flashcard period. Ask to replace for a CycloDS and pay the difference!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah, because someone can accidentally rob you.

I would like to see these emails, or else i'm calling bullshit. I highly doubt that they told you to just make it work.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

could be that the card was fully functional when the sent it and it became damaged in the transport by honkong mail or the local US mail


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 29, 2010)

Just contact ShopTemp or Costello. They'll help you out. 


And don't complain TOO much, okay? Human error, through and through. I got ripped off from PriceAngels and DealExtreme before, and I didn't make a big fuss.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

they haven't answererd any of my emails in almost a week...I don't even know where to send it back to


this is funny..I get a bad cart..they won't return my emails....I lose money...and you people are making me the bad guy..

and no I DO NOT WORK FOR ANY RETAILERS


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 29, 2010)

No way that ShopTemp would write you off the way you said it. They've been known to be very courteous to their customers. I really want to see these emails.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> so I'm being an ass for getting ripped of by shoptemp...funny
> 
> it's like saying you complain too much for getting robbed..


You're not being ripped off. ShopTemp will gladly take it back. 

What were the intervals between those emails? Did you email them once, wait 5 minutes then didn't find a response so you emailed again? You're going to have be patient and stop trolling. Did it ever occur to you that since you live in the US, that THEY'RE ARE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD? Their offices could have been closed when you emailed them. 

I'm pretty sure the ShopTemp staff didn't act like Steve Jobs and tell you to find  a way to make it work. I'm positive they told you to see if you could tinker with it to save you time & money before you sent it back. if you didn't get working then they'd take it back and give you a replacement.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> they haven't answererd any of my emails in almost a week...I don't even know where to send it back to
> 
> 
> this is funny..I get a bad cart..they won't return my emails....I lose money...and you people are making me the bad guy..
> ...



So, first you say you got one reply...now you say you havn't gotten any replies? My bullshit meter is rising.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow man, you come in here with 0 posts on your back and start trowing shit all over a well established community like GBAtemp because of one little defective spring......
Really dude, calm down.
I've never shopped from shoptemp because I already had my stuff from somewhere else when they opened, but I hear nothing but good things about them, plus shopping from them helps the community and that's a simple way to give back something to it for years of support, guides and reviews.
As I see it your card still works, so why not try to solve the problem in a civilized manner ?
Screaming that somebody ' ripped you off ' is like that somebody took your money and never sent you anything and then disappeared.
In this market unfortunately things are mass produced by smaller companies with limited budgets , and then shipped over seas, therefore occasional ' little defects ' can and will always happen.
Unless you don't receive that which you paid for, or your product doesn't work at all I wouldn't rush in here with this poor attitude.
Learn some manners, will you please ?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 29, 2010)

Shoptemp process dozens of orders a day (about 79 a day by my estimation), it's difficult for them to detect the occasional faulty unit because they can't always just open up the box and test the flashcart.

Ask for a replacement, even if they did give you some instructions on how to fix/remove the spring.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> they haven't answererd any of my emails in almost a week...I don't even know where to send it back to
> 
> 
> this is funny..I get a bad cart..they won't return my emails....I lose money...and you people are making me the bad guy..
> ...


it sure is funny, since you are the first to complain so much while everyone else have had good experience with Shoptemp.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> they haven't answererd any of my emails in almost a week...I don't even know where to send it back to
> 
> 
> this is funny..I get a bad cart..they won't return my emails....I lose money...and you people are making me the bad guy..
> ...


We're not making you the bad guy but you are severely overreacting. As a result you come over as rude and aggressive therefore nobody is inclined to be all that helpful to you. As Michael Winner says, "Calm down dear" its just a slightly defective product. Try contacting Costello. If you're not rude he might give you a hand in getting the complaint through correctly.

edit: Also the springs in the SCDSTwo are known for being a bit off. DSTwo have a bit of a problem with build quality in general. It was likely of no fault of ShopTemps and they should give you a replacement since you're so dissatisfied.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 29, 2010)

Honestly kid, people screw up all the time. Things can happen to and from places, especially overseas. I got a package picture from them once, in clean pristine condition. I get the product, and it looks like a fat ass sat on it. Just relax, take a deep breath. No one's perfect.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

@MrDS- what did your emails say? Exactly? That usually leads to misunderstandings, and because you're just shouting that you've been mistreated (while others have not), it makes me think that you've been handling this in a wrong manner. So, to prove me wrong, what have you said in your emails that haven't been answered?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My bullshit meter is rising



LOL. I'll take that and quote it in my sig. Priceless!


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

no I did not send them emails every 5 min, I summit a ticket on the day I got the dstwo

here's their only reply
Hello,

so basically when you try to insert your micro SDHC card into the slot, it just gets ejected automatically by the spring?
It is possible that your card is suffering from a manufacturing defect that we were not able to detect.
You should try and find a way for your cart to stay inside the slot, but if it turns out to be impossible or become too much of an inconvenience we will of course replace the product.
Please get back to us if you need to confirm a replacement


this is their only reply


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dude... It's just a broken spring, what do you think the spring was worth $30 and the cart itself cost $2. I know where your getting at b/c I also had a bad time with shoptemp, but no need to complain about a broken spring. I mean come on, its just a spring.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> no I did not send them emails every 5 min, I summit a ticket on the day I got the dstwo
> 
> here's their only reply
> Hello,
> ...


They already said they would replace it so what the fuck is the problem? email them back and say you would like to replace it for fuck sakes. Do you not know how to read?


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> no I did not send them emails every 5 min, I summit a ticket on the day I got the dstwo
> 
> here's their only reply
> Hello,
> ...


Psh. I'm right. They're just trying to help you out. They ship worldwide and probably get 100s of tickets a day. They're trying to instruct you on how to fix it yourself so that you don't have to wait a month+ to get a new card. If you can't fix then they'll send a new one. That's it, case closed.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

it's not that hard to fix a broken spring


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 29, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Don't buy a DSTwo flashcard period. Ask to replace for a CycloDS and pay the difference!


No don't tell him that, it is clear that he only buys flashcarts that need to be spring loaded.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like everyone here worship shoptemp...
with the way you people are here...I now know to expect the same from shoptemp


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> Looks like everyone here worship shoptemp...
> with the way you people are here...I now know to expect the same from shoptemp



Troll confirmed. Thread Aborted.


----------



## DarkWay (Jul 29, 2010)

You feel like we're making you look like the bad guy because you won't calm down.
Grab a beer or a coffee or your beverage of choice relax a little send a calm and collected (also polite) e-mail to Shoptemp or Costello explaining your problem and what can be done to fix it.

You also have to remember difference in time zones just because your awake doesn't mean everyone else around the world is.

I'll admit I've had no problems with shotemp, I've only had perfect service but all the problems I've seen/read about on here have been solved and everyone has walked away a happy bunny.

Don't go all rambo "I won't be shopping with you no more!!1!!11!!" dodgey springs happen all the time, if anything it's the most common defect on any cart that's spring loaded it's easily fixable/replacable (granted you just bought you shouldn't have to replace it, I'm just stating a fact here).

I'm sure if you just give them a little bit of time everything will be sorted out with no problems.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Mr.DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they haven't sent me an address to send it back to
it's been a week..should I wait a month??


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> Looks like everyone here worship shoptemp...
> with the way you people are here...I now know to expect the same from shoptemp
> Well considering this is *GBATEMP*, we'd have the back of own supplier. The only reason they we're acting like is that you can seem to accept reason. THEY SAID THEYLL GIVE YOU A NEW ONE SO WHAT'S THE PROBLEM? *rantover*
> 
> ...


Try asking


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh for god's sake... They haven't got back to you in over a week you say? Submit a new ticket and tell them that you would like a replacement. Your ticket probably get buried and deleted.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> Looks like everyone here worship shoptemp...
> with the way you people are here...I now know to expect the same from shoptemp


----------



## im2funny4ulol (Jul 29, 2010)

LoL. Dude. Calm down. It's just a spring! All you need to do is, like they said, "Make it work!".

Flashcarts don't need springs. Just slide in the SD card and it should work. If you want to complain to ShopTemp about how a SPRING may ruin your flashcart. Go ahead but the won't reply because a broken SPRING won't damage you DSTWO experience.

I understand why your mad. Your mad because you paid at least $30 for the best flashcart there is, but instead, you got a flashcart with a broken spring.

So basically what I'm trying to say is; I understand why your mad. But hey, it's just a GOD DAMN SPRING! IT WON'T RUIN YOUR FLASHCART!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> Looks like everyone here worship shoptemp...
> with the way you people are here...I now know to expect the same from shoptemp


We here like Shoptemp not just because we're affiliated and benefit from their sales, but because many of us here have bought from there and experienced great sales at affordable prices and good shipping rates.
The fact is this could've happened to anyone buying a flashcart online from any retailer, and you need to calm down.
They have already offered to replace your faulty flashcart and you haven't taken them up on it, there's nothing that we here can do other than advise you on general shopping online.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> You feel like we're making you look like the bad guy because you won't calm down.
> Grab a beer or a coffee or your beverage of choice relax a little send a calm and collected (also polite) e-mail to Shoptemp or Costello explaining your problem and what can be done to fix it.
> 
> You also have to remember difference in time zones just because your awake doesn't mean everyone else around the world is.
> ...




everyone is calling me a troll and saying I'm making stuff up, and I need to be polite??


----------



## gamemaster2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

guy, they say in the e-mail, that they can replace the card if you want,so just send it back and you gonna receive another one,it was just a small mistake that happens with everyone.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 29, 2010)

This thread screams fail in every language... I can't stop laughing...
失败


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 29, 2010)

If they don't contact you, they must be busy. They won't act any faster if you MASH CAPS LOCK LIKE A BABY.

If you don't want to shop from us, fine. Just, believe what we say and wait patiently. They'll help. It's guaranteed. (I think.)

Also, you can just remove the spring. It's not TOO easy, but you should manage.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were never polite in the first place ya jackwagon.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Mr.DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where do I sent it to????
They have NOT reply back with a return address in a week


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> They have NOT reply back with a return address in a week



Geez dude, calm down! This is where you go to Costello and ask him where things can be sent to.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

why are there so many assholes like dudeonline here


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Mr.DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I DID. a week ago


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> why are there so many assholes like dudeonline here



Dude, you're the one who's shitting bats over something simple. If you want a solution, go contact Costello! That dude will gladly help you out. He's the greatest guy, don't be scared! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're trying to help you but the fact that you're being irrational over this isn't making things go any faster.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't say so until after my post. The next step now would be asking again or getting Costello to help you out. I suggest the second option, as a week is enough waiting but they're probably just busy.

EDIT: I love how the mods are just waiting to close this, they want to; I know it


----------



## Sephxus (Jul 29, 2010)

Instead of waiting for a week, you could have just fixed it in ten minutes.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 29, 2010)

I love the fact that this has spanned almost 5 pages now! O_O


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

who's costello and how do I cantact him


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello there Shoptemp (:
> I tried to the fix the spring but I'm not good with this kind of stuff so i couldn't fix it.
> You told me in your last reply that if i couldn't fix it you would give me a new one.
> So i now need a address to send you this broken card to so i can get the replacement.
> ...


*Copy 
*paste into a ticket
* input your name
*wait for a answer.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

double post lol

thats breaking the rules

haha i got mine with a broken spring
but as i modded my card so it fits better and changed the SD card slot it doent matter

i bet what u have done Mr. DS is ram the SD in and then pull it out with pushing the clip
haha

so the spring is wedged on the clip

very simple to fix


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

""I love the fact that this has spanned almost 5 pages now! O_O""

yeah mostly from assholes talking shit


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> but as i modded my card so it fits better and changed the SD card slot it doent matter



Whoa, how did you do that? Mind explaining it really fast over a PM? That might be nice to know!


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

who's costello


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> who's costello


ok seriously
you're on his website and you dont know who he is


----------



## DarkWay (Jul 29, 2010)

QUOTE(shoptemp help&faqs) said:
			
		

> 3. What kind of warranty or guarantee do you offer on your products?
> 
> All the products we sell are products that we believe to be of high quality and reliability. We routinely check our entire range of stock for quality and never knowingly send out damaged or faulty goods.
> 
> ...



Simple.

Now stop trollin and use the clear advice givin SEVERAL times already.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all it involved is a Screwdriver and soldering iron to de solder and replace the socket that holds SD card


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> who's costello


He's an admin he's basically god here.

This thread has went to far do what CrimzonEyed said and stop trolling.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> who's costello




You're on here and don't know who Costello is?
He's the administrator on here, you should really be a lot nicer to people trying to help you, otherwise people will change their attitude toward you.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> who's costello


learn how to use eather gbatemp big SERCH button or google
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=255


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2010)

Costello is the big cheese. He's the admin of GBATemp and is usually happy to help anybody with ShopTemp. He does not run ShopTemp though. Its just a company who asked if they could use the name to get a higher profile. They're usually quite good at dealing with things like this. I suggest you put in another e-mail to them before trying Costello.

Also I will say again that the reason people are being assholes is because you're being such a jerk to them in the first place. Your reaction of ShopTemp ripping you off just because they must have missed the e-mail you put in a week ago is really childish.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> I did not pay for a cart with a broken spring..I paid for a new cart..and I expect a new cart not a broken p.o.s
> 
> so I'm being an ass for getting ripped of by shoptemp...funny
> 
> ...



See, this is what we mean. You need to calm down, and mind your manners.
We've all been trying to answer your questions and help you out here, but none of us work for Shoptemp so there's not much I can do.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> who's costello and how do I cantact him


Costello is the admin here at GBATemp. He has connection with the people at ShopTemp. Go to the GBATemp homepage and on the left hand side find "Members List" in the "Site Navigation" pane. Under "Member Name" search "Costello". Click on the one with the red "Administrator" label and then click "Send Message". Tell Costello that you've been waiting for a week with no response for the return address so that you can send back your DSTwo. Tell him all the support ticket IDs you've been given from ShopTemp as well as the purchase ID of your DSTwo. You could also quote the email from ShopTemp if you wanted. Good Luck. 

Realize that the defect is not ShopTemp's fault, its their supplier so don't blame them for that.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

half the people on this thred are just talking shit..there not trying to help..like dudeonline

I treat them the same way they treat me


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

open up and u should be able to press down clip and release spring


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> ""I love the fact that this has spanned almost 5 pages now! O_O""
> 
> yeah mostly from assholes talking shit



Yeah, I'm a self-admitted asshole, but you seem to be trumping me at the moment. Get the stick out of your backside and do something about your problem. all you need to do is submit another ticket asking where to send your cart. There ya go. I pretty much solved your problem for you unless you want me to hold your hand through the entire process.

And call me an asshole in as many replies as you like. it will only get this thread closed that much quicker.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> half the people on this thred are just talking shit..there not trying to help..like dudeonline
> 
> I treat them the same way they treat me


please stop flaming
people can actually help you if you stop flaming


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

@rupeeclock

why don't you quote what they say to me

read all of what dudeonline (and others like him/her) post..


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> half the people on this thred are just talking shit..there not trying to help..like dudeonline
> 
> I treat them the same way they treat me


Calm down and they'll treat you alright. You've done nothing in this thread but be difficult as a result people are impatient and angry with you.


----------



## iFish (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> half the people on this thred are just talking shit..there not trying to help..like dudeonline
> 
> I treat them the same way they treat me



I say sir. you were not polite in your FIRST post!!!

If you were nice and not suborn and bashin' ShopTemp. maybe you would have gotten more help?

So.. Sir. Take you pick. listen to what we're saying? or just keep bashing and get people flaming you.


Good Day!

~ifish


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

Guys relax, he's been through a lot with this. If you're not going to help him then don't say anything. I'm not taking his side, I agree he's being a bit difficult but he's just a bit new to all this.

@iFish, you sound like sophisticated Brit. Made me chuckle.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 29, 2010)

like ifish said
flaming will get you no where
just look how many users are viewing this thread
40 + users viewing to help you with your problem


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 29, 2010)

outb4 brain asplodes
But seriously, is it that hard to just search for a member, wait for another reply from ShopTemp, and last, but not least, just deal with a broken spring!?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

By the way, I hope you don't plan on sticking around. people who make an entrance like yours are typically remembered for a very long time.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 29, 2010)

There's no point in bashing him in return,
doesn't make any of us better than him.

@Mr. DS
There is no point to be rude or throw a tantrum over help you don't seem to understand.
If you really are unsatisfied with this thread, ask a mod to lock it, but going back and forth around and around is not helping, only amusing everyone. And quite annoying.

PM Costello and ask to close this thread since you think people are being assholes.


----------



## Mr.DS (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks hakoda and phoenixgoddess
nice to know gbatemp isn't full if assholes
I'm not going to judge gbatemp based on a few mentally challenged members


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> like ifish said
> flaming will get you no where
> *just look how many users are viewing this thread
> 40 + users viewing to help you with your problem*


I think they're mainly enjoying the carnage


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> Thanks hakoda...


Be a bit nicer next time and try to cooperate with us, we're only trying to help, yeh?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr.DS said:
			
		

> @rupeeclock
> 
> why don't you quote what they say to me
> This isn't just about them, it's also about you.
> ...



He's definitely rude, but your own behaviour is partly responsible for that.
He's right though, you just need to contact Shoptemp again and ask for that replacement they offered, and be patient as they sort through a lot of tickets daily.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2010)

It's so nice to see everyone come together despite their differences and rip a troll a new one.

It makes me shed manly tears of happiness.

j/k....mainly


----------



## DarkWay (Jul 29, 2010)

I've seen the answer to his problem mentioned a number of times, instead of taking heed on what we have said Mr.DS has continued to flame and troll everything else, I have even answered his problem twice myself.

If you hadn't refused to open your eyes and take the time to read each reply carefully you would have solved this problem like half an hour ago.

Since the problem has been answered a number of times I suggest this thread should be locked to avoid unwanted trolling/flaming and to avoid any unnecessary warnings.

note to ifish: proof read your posts -_- please for the love of everything readable


----------



## signz (Jul 29, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> open up and u should be able to press down clip and release spring
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Mr.DS: Just try what Pong said..

Nobody hates you, but you seriously got a problem with your attitude. Just be nice, *calm* and try out, what other users are suggesting, mkay?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 29, 2010)

Costello
Costello
Costello

^If you know how to click a link press one of the above ^


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think the solution to the problem has probably been well enough established now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you would like to try fixing the spring yourself, there is help for that, and if you wish to return the card, the instructions for following that up are also available to you.


----------



## Costello (Jul 29, 2010)

blah, blah blah, 
problem sorted, angry customer because he had to wait 1 day to get a reply from customer support *rolleyes*


----------

